# Mock Gyros



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That version of gyros reminds me of a dish I can't recall the name of, an Indian, I think, ground lamb on a stick thing. Anyway, all the looks good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

wooleybooger said:


> That version of gyros reminds me of a dish I can't recall the name of, an Indian, I think, ground lamb on a stick thing. Anyway, all the looks good.


Well ground lamb kebabs but I think there is another name in Middle Eastern countries. Hmm, Lamb Kofta, check out the recipe below.









Middle Eastern Lamb Kofta - Once Upon a Chef


(TESTED & PERFECTED RECIPE) Made with fragrant spices, roasted nuts, herbs and aromatics, this lamb kofta has deep, complex Middle Eastern flavor.




www.onceuponachef.com


----------

